# Which LOD cable is a better deal?



## gilency

I am looking for a decently priced LOD cable for my iPod, currently a 2nd generation nano to connect to my Headsix.
 I have seen these "budget priced" LOD and would like to know what you think of them and which one is better. Currently I am not interested on DIY due to lack of time.
 Here are the contenders:

 1. AW Audio accessory. $28.99 at http://stores.ebay.com/AW-Audio-accessoryThats funny, now the item is not listed by him at this time. It was earlier today.
 Ipod Line out dock with cable &3.5mm plug. 
 [size=small]CABLE MATERIAL: SILVER PLATED HIGH STRENGTH ALLOY
 3.5MM PLUG : PAILICCS 3.5MM PLUG WITH GOLD PLATED
 PRODUCT LENGTH : 14CM[/size]
http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/e...DSC_5325-1.jpg

 2. Pocket Dock All-in-One iPod Video Kit. $29.95 at Headphonia.com - Pocket Dock All-in-One iPod Video Kit
http://www.penguinamp.com/images/pro...es/10083_1.jpg

 3. ZYCABLE ZY Hi-End Ipod Dock Cable. $49.00
 Cord Length: 2 inch at Head-Direct.com
 Cable: Proel Copper-Silver Alloy
 Plug: Pailiccs
http://www.head-direct.com/upload/20...48hi-end-1.jpg

 4. IPOD Line Out to Mini Audiophile Silver 6" Dock Connect. $43.95 at eBay Seller: craigsanb: A V Accessories Cables, Apple iPod, MP3 Players items on eBay.com
 Pure silver High Quality iPod interconnect cable from Qables
Auctiva Image Hosting


----------



## Uncle Erik

You should check over at HeadRoom. I believe they have a LOD around $20. They sell good stuff, and you can always call Tyll if you have questions.


----------



## gilency

Thank you. I found the it at SiK Black ram din for iPod @ HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears for $21.95.
 The only problem is that it has a firewire port I dont need and would only add bulk to a portable setting.


----------



## monolith

I wouldn't call any of those good deals.

 PM one of the cable makers here and have them make you one. My first one was $35 from stevenkelby, and that one was longer than necessary for a portable rig, so you can probably get one cheaper. Also, that way you can have it made to your exact specifications.

 I recommend dropping stevenkelby or barqy a line. I believe Punnisher is making some low-profile ones now, and there's also TURBO. I've used stevenkelby for them twice now, and I highly recommend his work.


----------



## filipelli

I think the OP said no DIY because of time constraints. Although most DIYers I know are very fast.


----------



## chewynuts

I highly recommend that you contact StevenKelby with your budget and work something out. His worksmanship is top notch. Just purchased 2 cryo x silver cables from him for the price of one from ALO. Awesome service, awesome stuff.


----------



## gilency

Thank you all. I didn't know about these guys selling their own DIY cables. Great advice. Seems like my quest is over.


----------



## Boringz

I'm using the Crescendo-i on my iBasso D2

STEREO - http://www.stereo.com.sg

 I don't consider them budget at around $50++ but they are flexible and sound good. The workmanship is great by the way, better than the average ebay cables I've spent days looking at when I was at your spot.


----------



## sonq

There's quite a few models here. Which model have you tried? 
STEREO - http://www.stereo.com.sg

 My 1st serious listen to the iPod Classoc and Touch was a disappointment thru the phone jack. Esp the Touch, thin and sterile.

 Not sure how much can one of these cables improve on the sound quality if I bypass the phone jack.


----------



## techenvy

can u hear the diff form Proel Copper-Silver Alloy compared to a SILVER PLATED HIGH STRENGTH ALLOY


----------



## H-ermes

This one without any hesitation....

 1. This cable rocks ;
 2. Craig is a great professionnal ;
 3. But they cost more than your budget.

 I did not try the cable you're looking for, but I do not regret my purchase at all. 

 H.


----------



## che15

Nothing better than The low profile LOD from the cable pro , he just started making them I got the fisrt one and it is amazing. the best sounding cable to connect your ipod to wathever you want.


----------



## Currawong

Another old thread bumped. Suppose people didn't notice the date on the posts?

  Quote:


 Nothing better than The low profile LOD from the cable pro , he just started making them I got the fisrt one and it is amazing. the best sounding cable to connect your ipod to wathever you want. 
 

Wow, 3 posts all raving about this LOD from you. Do you work for the guy? Did you get a discount on the LOD? Have you compared it with any others on the market?


----------



## che15

I just really like the product, and I compared it to 2 moon audio lod a silver and a cooper one and it outperforms both by a large margine. I do not work for the guy; I am just trying his new product and telling him what I think about it , he is really a nice guy to talk to about cables and music. Just giving Ideas to gilency like other people have.


----------



## LammerOutsider

Guys, does any of you know what right angled 1/8 plug? I did not find any company doing it. :/ thx


----------



## Currawong

Off the top of my head, Switchcraft, Neutrik and Oyaide all do right-angled plugs.


----------



## scootermafia

If you need a real-life size comparison:


----------



## LammerOutsider

Quote: 





scootermafia said:


> If you need a real-life size comparison:


 


  Oh, thanks!


----------



## dgiles

I would recommend looking at Trends Audio's LOD at the low end of $30: http://www.trendsaudio.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=191&category_id=8&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=71&lang=en.
   
  And max out at $65 for Moon Audio's Blue Dragon or Silver Dragon V1: http://www.moon-audio.com/audio-cables/moon-audio-mini-cables.html
   
  I don't really like the plugs on some of the ones you are going with.  Some plugs just don't hold up well I've noticed.  If I were looking on ebay I would make sure to get something with a Neutrik plug because they are there for your price and some of those sellers make great stuff.


----------



## dgiles

I like the Neutrik because they are a great price for the quality.  Oyaide are great, but a bit pricy to put on an LOD which will have far less affect on the sound than your amp, though I love their work.  Switchcraft are also good.  Can't go wrong with any of them really.  I would stay away from viablue, look nice, but don't hold up.  I also would stay away from Whiplash.  I experienced terrible customer service, didn't receive my product for more than a month, only received an email reply when I told him I was going to my bank to contest the charge, he promised to send it out in two days a week passed and he hadn't sent it so I asked for a refund and only received one after threatening to go to my bank.


----------

